# Grab bar "t bag"



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

For those with grab bars... do you utilize it at all to maximize your storage, and if so what do you use? I did a quick google search and couldn't find anything specifically for fitting onto a grab bar let alone geared towards the angler. I was thinking I could definitely make something similar to a t bag, but for your grab bar. Which leads to a whole other set of questions.

What would you ideally want? I could lace it on like a t top, it may actually improve the grip as I've seen diy grab bar grips with the paracord. I could also make separate compartments into it, and any color. It could be designed to where when it's pulled tight there's a two inch gap so you can still use it for its original purpose. Mostly I want feedback from you guys if there's even a market for something like this and if so what features you'd like to see incorporated.

Also I saw this photo and definitely am on board with that idea! It would be simple to cut out a piece of pvc or starboard and drill it on, and is that a back rest cushion I see? Oh yeah. Even for the bars that are much smaller than that one, I sure would appreciate even a little deck to be able to quickly have my pliers knives and other gear at my disposal. And god forbid maybe a CUP HOLDER!!


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Atomic said:


> View attachment 11393


I had a Fishmaster aluminum grab bar on my previous skiff, and attached a piece of 1 1/2" aluminum angle from Lowe's across it and screwed a 12"x9" starboard to it. Had my gps, a cupholder, and slots for pliers and a fish grabber. "T bag" would have worked well under the shelf and between the legs of the grab bar. It was a 14' skiff with literally no dry storage - I used two 5 gallon paint buckets with the screw on lids from Lowe's as my dry storage and it worked pretty well, but the t bag would have been a good place for wallet, iPhone, and other junk that ended up laying around.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a tackle web on mine.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

A Wal-mart cutting board project!


----------



## cypressswamp (Jun 13, 2017)

A friend of mine just showed me a roll top camo backpack he got for duck hunting, 100% waterproof. Some mods to the straps would make a great makeshift bag to tether to a grab bar until one of yall starts mass producing a custom bag. Great idea for the smaller skiffs.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

When I get some extra time I'll start drawing out some ideas and see what y'all like best, if anyone is interested I could make one for a minimal fee. I'll have to see what kind of waterproof material I could get... though I have access to all the Sunbrella there is which is water resistant and what your typical t bag or t top is made of. Did I mention it comes in all sorts of fun colors?


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I would be interested in what you come up with.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

X2 on the Tackle Webs. They work great and available in many sizes.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

My mom just informed me there is a waterproof Sunbrella. I just may start drawing some ideas today!


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

If anyone who has a grab bar could be so kind I am asking politely if you could measure the inside dimensions and also the circumference of the bar. Do all of them have a bar at the bottom too? I drew up a tentative design and want to gauge how much material it would take and as a result see what a general price tag would be. I would be incorporating waterproof Sunbrella (which I found out is available in fifteen various shades) cup holders, snap flaps for security, and sewn holders for pliers and knives. A smaller compartment at the top for easy access to things like phones, sun screen, paperwork etc and a large one to the bottom for stuff like safety equipment and fishing supplies. Or whatever your heart desires 

I ditched the tied on option as while it's not difficult if you don't know how to do it well it could be problematic, and that is a permanent affixion while with snaps it's a breeze for easy on and off. That way you can store it out of the weather when not in use and also throw it in the washer if it gets nasty!


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Can't ANY of you boys help a girl out? You might even get a prototype out of the deal...!


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Atomic said:


> Can't ANY of you boys help a girl out? You might even get a prototype out of the deal...!


I would think most of the grab bars are going to be different. Unless the boats are from the same manufacturer and even then, they could be different due to customer request. I don't have a tiller steered skiff, I was just interest. Hopefully someone will reply soon.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I like the idea of the tackle webs. However I have a slim grab bar that is 8 1/2" wide and they don't have one with bungee straps that narrow.

I wouldn't mind a waterproof bag that could double as a backpack. Seems more versatile and I could un hook it and take it with me when I go camping. Maybe even something that just rolls up and I can keep dry clothes, rain jacket, etc. 

You have the one up on tackle webs being waterproof. Run with it.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Thankfully manny came to the rescue and is going to provide me with some measurements! If there is one thing I have learned in this industry it's that to never assume the dimensions! I've found there is always some slight variation from boat to boat even by the same builder and same models. Doesn't hurt to double check and saves a lot of potential head aches! If it turns out there's a market for something like this I'd make each one off of measurements provided for every individual grab bar. It will be water proof, it will be removable, it will be washable, it will come in various different colors, it will be easy to access, it will keep your pliers and knives within easy reaching distance, and it will never have any rust as the snaps will be stainless. Have I missed anything?


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I did miss something, most important of all.... CUP HOLDERS!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2017)

Considered a T-bag but with clearance between the outboard & poling platform at almost nothing when attempting to remove the cowling, decided it would be in the way more times than not. Now those folding Mantis Sun shades of Sunbrella look interesting for fishing breaks.....


----------



## olbardo (Jun 20, 2019)

Atomic said:


> Thankfully manny came to the rescue and is going to provide me with some measurements! If there is one thing I have learned in this industry it's that to never assume the dimensions! I've found there is always some slight variation from boat to boat even by the same builder and same models. Doesn't hurt to double check and saves a lot of potential head aches! If it turns out there's a market for something like this I'd make each one off of measurements provided for every individual grab bar. It will be water proof, it will be removable, it will be washable, it will come in various different colors, it will be easy to access, it will keep your pliers and knives within easy reaching distance, and it will never have any rust as the snaps will be stainless. Have I missed anything?


Sorry to dig up an old thread but I was wondering if anything ever came if this. I would definitely be interested!!


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

olbardo said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread but I was wondering if anything ever came if this. I would definitely be interested!!


She hasn’t been on here in 2 years according to the profile page.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Atomic said:


> For those with grab bars... do you utilize it at all to maximize your storage, and if so what do you use? I did a quick google search and couldn't find anything specifically for fitting onto a grab bar let alone geared towards the angler. I was thinking I could definitely make something similar to a t bag, but for your grab bar. Which leads to a whole other set of questions.
> 
> What would you ideally want? I could lace it on like a t top, it may actually improve the grip as I've seen diy grab bar grips with the paracord. I could also make separate compartments into it, and any color. It could be designed to where when it's pulled tight there's a two inch gap so you can still use it for its original purpose. Mostly I want feedback from you guys if there's even a market for something like this and if so what features you'd like to see incorporated.
> 
> Also I saw this photo and definitely am on board with that idea! It would be simple to cut out a piece of pvc or starboard and drill it on, and is that a back rest cushion I see? Oh yeah. Even for the bars that are much smaller than that one, I sure would appreciate even a little deck to be able to quickly have my pliers knives and other gear at my disposal. And god forbid maybe a CUP HOLDER!!


45 dollar yeti chair bag,made bar from t top hand rail at my sons shop.i know it's not on grab bar but the bag has many pockets and net pockets inside


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Charles, where did you mount the handle, under the gun whale on the starboard side, behind the helm?


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Marsh Pirate said:


> I would think most of the grab bars are going to be different. Unless the boats are from the same manufacturer and even then, they could be different due to customer request. I don't have a tiller steered skiff, I was just interest. Hopefully someone will reply soon.


Most a


Tigweld said:


> Charles, where did you mount the handle, under the gun whale on the starboard side, behind the helm?













Tigweld said:


> Charles, where did you mount the handle, under the gun whale on the starboard side, behind the helm?


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Under helmet on finale inside face and under deck by seat bolt


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Bag was Christmas present, I actually made this yesterday morning, had to wet test it of course.


----------

